
Ask HN: When interviewing, what are the telltale signs of a very good candidate? - _sunshine_
What are the signs you use to sort out the best candidates before an interview (or after having the initial chat with them)?
======
jaisonjustus
Our main metrics for hiring are be based on Skill, Knowledge, Quality,
Ownership and Collaboration. Which is similar to @ruraltechnocrat. But I will
explain how our process is and at what point we measure qualities.

1\. Skill: we review his works in Github, Behance etc. If he made an
application and release we will go through it also.

2\. Knowledge: through interview

3\. Quality: We will give him a one-week test task to make a small application
using some web services like Flickr, Instagram etc.

4\. Ownership & Collaboration: After reviewing the test task we will invite
him to the office and work with the team on the real project. may be peer
program with a developer.

This is a very long process but we got a better result from out old fashion of
hiring. But Still @dsacco quote is very true, there is no universal sign for a
good candidate.

Most of the candidates are like the yin-yang. but I had seen and inspired a
lot of good managers who maintained the equilibrium in the team. This is
something out of the scope of the question but shared the thought.

Peace

------
dsacco
There are no universal signs that a candidate is very good. This is one of
many reasons why hiring is difficult.

------
ruraltechnocrat
Hiring is very difficult. I think looking at a prospective hire with the same
lens you'd use to review them is helpful.

So you're trying to understand how this perform as:

1\. Employee - are they capable (motivation + skill) of doing a good job
across the dimensions of quality and speed?

2\. Owner - are they the kind of person who can display ownership of an area?
This can be demonstrated by outside activities/projects they worked on, or
ways they made their former work environment better/more efficient

3\. Teammate - are they going to be a good teammate, a nice person, and
collaborate well with others?

If you see red flags in any of these areas, probably not a good hire. If you
see excellence in these, probably a great hire.

